# 93015 with 78465, 78478, 78480, and 93306



## bmkardok (Mar 8, 2010)

These services were performed in 2009. I have a practice manager that wants a echocardiogram with a Myoview stress test(the stress test includes the multiple studies SPECT,Myocardial perfusion study with wall motion, and Myocardial perfusion study with ejection fraction) billed out with:
A9502
78465
78478
78480
93015
93306
We own the equipment. I would bill this out with:
93351
93352
A9502
Could someone tell me how they code these services in their office?Again the services were performed in 2009. I'd appreciate any help.Thanks.


----------



## peeya (Mar 9, 2010)

I always bill seperately for the nucl. stress test & echo. So one claim would include the following code
A9502
78465
78478
78480
93015

And the 2nd claim will be for the echo i.e the 93306. This way I have not had any problem getting paid.


----------

